# Defensive ability of a SchH trained dog



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

I know PPD is completely different from SchH. SchH is a sport. That being said, is a dog trained in SchH more likely to protect it's family? I mean, compared to an untrained dog, the character traits (especially nerves) that SchH promotes alone would make the dog much more suitable in a break in situation right? If someone wanted a dog to specifically protect their family, would they even train as PPD? Or is that mainly for military/k9/etc? 

I'd like a dog that is protective of my family, but I don't necessarily want a PPD type dog. I do want to train in SchH though and I'm wondering how capable he would be.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Depends entirely on the dog. Some dogs in SchH are suitable for PP and others are not. The SchH will give you the control you need, but I like to do some outside training too. 

Most situations only require the deterrent of a well trained barking GSD and a true PPD is not needed.


----------



## Vislor (Nov 19, 2012)

Omar Little said:


> I know PPD is completely different from SchH. SchH is a sport. That being said, is a dog trained in SchH more likely to protect it's family? I mean, compared to an untrained dog, the character traits (especially nerves) that SchH promotes alone would make the dog much more suitable in a break in situation right? If someone wanted a dog to specifically protect their family, would they even train as PPD? Or is that mainly for military/k9/etc?
> 
> I'd like a dog that is protective of my family, but I don't necessarily want a PPD type dog. I do want to train in SchH though and I'm wondering how capable he would be.


A lot of good trainers exercise their schutzhund dogs in different situations to toughen them up and test their nerves. 

For example here are a few things we do with our dogs for funzies.











The second video is our Vongalanberg Kai who came 7th in the WUSV World Championships training at a Mondio Ring club when he was a youngster.

You can do whatever you want with good dogs


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Passing a SCH trial is, IMO, similar to passing basic training in the military, upon completion all are capable of serving in military, yet the variance in individuals from clerks to special forces exists. So it really boils down to the individual dog.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Depends on the dog. IMO, Schutzhund doesn't really change who or what the dog is inside, it just channels the drives and behaviors in certain ways, promotes more control, and also stresses the dog in various ways to make sure those drives and the training don't break down. A dog can be an excellent prospect for SchH and PPD, or a poor prospect for both, or better suited for one or the other. Some SchH people only focus on SchH trial exercises; others spend a lot of time (sometimes even *more* time) doing a wide variety of protection work that is more like PPD, SDA, PSA, etc. Either way the training should be tailored to the dog and the goals of the handler.

If you really want a PPD, then I would look for a PPD prospect and go that route, but I know in a lot of places that type of training is harder to find. I personally like SDA protection the best, but since there are no active SDA clubs near me, I train with a good SchH club that has a more well-rounded approach to protection and will work on things other than just trial routine. I could prepare to SDA title my dog while training exclusively with my SchH club, no problem.


----------

